# لحام المعادن



## ahmedzhelmy (21 مايو 2009)

​د. أحمد زكي حلمي​اللحام​اللحام هو عبارة عن عملية للحصول على وصلة غير قابلة للفك ، من خلال التسخين الموضعي لأطراف الأجزاء الموصلة ، وللتعرف على الجانب العملي في عمليات وصل المعادن باللحام ، فإنه يمكن تلخيص ذلك من خلال تأمل أي جسم معدني في درجة حرارته العادية .. أي في درجة حرارة الجو المحيط . نجد أن أساس تماسك هذا الجسم وعدم تفككه ، هو قوة الجذب المتبادلة بين الذرات المكونة لمادة هذا الفلز (المعدن) ، ومقاومة جزيئاته للانفصال عن بعضها البعض ، لذلك عند إجراء عملية وصل للأجزاء المعدنية المتشابهة عن طريق اللحام ، فأنه يجب العمل على تهيـئة الأطراف المراد وصـلها ، لكي تتقارب ذراتها مع بعضهما البعض وتندمـج أكثر ، بحيث تتماثل ظروف كل منهما مع الجزء الآخر ، ومن ثم فإن وصل هذه الأطراف سيكون أمراً حتمياً ، الذي سيؤدي إلى وصلة دائمة غير قابلة للتفكك.
ومن خلال تقدم التكنولوجيا الهندسية التي خطت بخطاً واسعة في شتى أنحاء العالم ، حيث بنيى العديد من المنشآت المعدنية ومكوناتها من ماكينات حديثة التي تكفل مستوى عالى من الدقة والجودة ، أدى ذلك إلى تحقق مزيداً من الإنتاج . ينبغي أن يدفعنا ذلك إلى زيادة الإهتمام بالتكنولوجيا التي تعرف بعلم الفنون الصناعية من جهة ، وعلم الأساليب والأعمال المتصلة بالتطبيقات الصناعية من جهة أخرى. 
تشتمل التكنولوجيا على كافة أعمال التخطيط والاعداد والاشراف اللازمة للعمليات الفنيـة ، والتي يقصـد بها تنظيم عمليات الإنتاج بشكل إقتصادي ، على أن يؤخذ في الإعتبار كافة العاملين في هذا المجال وقدراتهم.
 أدى تنظيم العمليات التكنولوجية بشكل إقتصادي إلى الإهتمام بوصـل المعادن باللحام ، فقد كانت النظرة إلى وصل المعادن باللحام نظرة قاصرة على إنها مجرد حرفة وليس علماً تطبيقياً ، وتغير هذا المفهوم وأصبح اللحام علماً في مقدمة علوم الهندسية الميكانيكية الحديثة ، ويكفي للدلالة على ذلك إلقاء نظرة سريعة على أهم المنشآت المعدنية في العصر الحديث إبتداءً من المفاعلات النووية ـ الصواريخ ـ سـفن الفضاء ـ الأقمار الصناعية ـ الطائرات ـ السـفن ـ الجسور (الكباري) ـ وسائل النقل المختلفة ...... إلى أصغر وأدنى الأجهزة الإلكترونية ، لنجد أنها ليست في واقع الأمر إلا إنها سوى مكونات معدنية تم تجميعها مع بعضها البعض بواسطة طرق اللحام المختلفة. 
وقد أدى الإهتمام بهذا العلم إلى التقدم في عمليات اللحام باستخدام أشعة الليزر ، والتحكم عن بعد في عمليات ما كان من الممكن تحقيقها من سنوات قليلة مضت ، مثل لحام وإصلاح أجزاء بمركبة فضاء أثناء دورانها حول الأرض من خلال التحكم بجهاز تشغيل من على سطح الأرض ، أو لحام أسلاك لا يزيد قطرها عن بضعة أجزاء من الألف من الملليمتر ، أو إجراء عمليات لحام في داخل مفاعل نووي عامل دون خطر التعرض للإشعاعات النووية المدمرة ، ومن ثم فقد أدى ذلك إلى إنتشار وسائل الوصل باللحام بإعتبارها من أفضل أنواع الوصلات الدائمة ، وبالتالي فقد حلت محل وسيلة الوصل بمسامير البرشام بشكل كبير ، بالإضافة إلى أنه في الوقت الحالي قد بدأت الأجزاء الموصلة باللحام تحل محل أجزاء الماكينات المشكلة بالطرق والسبك بنجاح . هذا بالإضافة إلى عمليات اللحام والقطع باستخدام اللهب والكهرباء ، وأيضاً بأساليب اللحام الحديثة وعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر .. كاللحام بالقوس الكهربائي المحجب بغاز واق أو خامل ـ اللحام بالقوس المغمور ـ اللحام بقوس البلازما ـ اللحام بالحزمة الالكترونية ـ اللحام بالحزمة الضوئية من خلال استخدام حزمة ضوئية حادة من أشعة الليزر ذات مقطع مجهري صغير تولد كثافة حرارية عالية ـ اللحام بأشعة الليزر ـ اللحام بالذبذبات فوق السمعية ـ اللحام بالاحتكاك ـ اللحام بالتكسية ـ التكسية السطحية بطبقات صلدة ـ التكسية بقوس البلازما ـ التكسية برش المعادن ـ لحام الثرميت ـ اللحام بالقوس باستخدام الهيدروجين الذري ـ لحام القوس المحجب بغاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون ـ اللحام الكهربائي الخبثي ـ القطع القوسي الهوائي ـ القطـع باللهب ـ القطع بقوس نافذ بالبلازما ـ القطع أسفل سطح الماء باستخدام الأكسوجين وغاز الأكسي إستيلين أو باستخدام القوس والأكسوجين.
ومن ثم فإنه يمكن تفسير عمليات اللحام بأنها عمليات للوصل الدائم بين المعادن باستخدام الحرارة أو باستخدام الضغط والحرارة ، حيث تتخالط جزيئات القطع المراد وصلها ببعضها البعض عند منطقة التأثير ، وذلك عن طريق اسـتخدام معدن إضافي أو بدونه ، وعمليات اللحام هي وسيلة للحصول على وصـلات قوية دائمة غير قابلة للفك .. وأيضا غير قابلة للتسرب ، حيث أنها تعطي نفس خواص المعدن الأساسي.
يتناول هذا الموضوع عرض لبعض عمليات اللحام والقطع ، كاللحام بالصهر عن طريق استخدام الغاز.
لحام وقطع المعادن
اللحام هو عبارة عن عملية للحصول على وصلة غير قابلة للفك ، من خلال التسخين الموضعي لأطراف الأجزاء الموصلة ، وللتعرف على الجانب العلمي في عمليات وصل المعادن باللحام ، فإنه يمكن تلخيص ذلك من خلال تأمل أي جسم معدني في درجة حرارته العادية .. أي في درجة حرارة الجو المحيط . نجد أن أساس تماسك هذا الجسم وعدم تفككه ، هو قوة الجذب المتبادلة بين الذرات المكونة لمادة هذا الفلز (المعدن) ، ومقاومة جزيئاته للانفصال عن بعضها البعض.
لذلك عند إجراء عملية وصل للأجزاء المعدنية المتشابهة عن طريق اللحام ، فأنه يجب العمل على تهيئة الأطراف المراد وصلها ، لكي تتقارب ذراتها مع بعضهما البعض وتندمج أكثر ، بحيث تتماثل ظروف كل منهما مع الجزء الآخر ، ومن ثم فإن وصل هذه الأطراف سيكون أمراً حتمياً ، الذي سيؤدي إلى وصلة دائمة غير قابلة للتفكك.
تعتبر وسيلة الوصل باللحام من أفضل أنواع الوصلات الدائمة ، لذلك فإنها حلت محل وسيلة الوصل بمسامير البرشام بشكل كبير ، بالإضافة إلى أنه في الوقت الحالي قد بدأت الأجزاء الموصلة باللحام تحل محل الأجزاء المشكلة بالطرق والسبك بنجاح.
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]تعريف اللحام :[/FONT]
هو وصل دائم للأجزاء المعدنية باستخدام الحرارة ، أو باستخدام الضغط والحرارة معا.
ولكي تكون الوصلة بين الجزأين المراد لحامهما من الوصلات الجيدة ، فلا بد أن يكن هناك تقارب بين ذرات الجزأين المراد وصلهما حتى تتكون بلورات معدنية مشتركة تحقق ذلك الوصل ، والارتباط المثالي.
ومن خلال التسخين تتباعد الجزيئات عن بعضهما البعض ، وتنخفض قوى الجذب فيها ، وبازدياد التسخين تتباعد الجزيئات عن بعضهما أكثر فأكثر ، وتنخفض بالتالي قوة تماسكهما وترابطهما ، ويكون من السهل أن يتحرك أي جسم أخر خلالها ، ويسهل بذلك مزجها مع مادة متعجنة أخرى من نفس التركيب ، عن طريق استخدام معدن إضافي أو بدونه.
وعند تجمد منطقة الوصل يصير هذا المخلوط المتجانس من المادتين كتلة واحدة متماسكة . وعلى ذلك يمكن تفسير عملية اللحام بأنها وصل دائم للمعادن باستخدام الحرارة ، أو باستخدام الضغط والحرارة معا.
والغرض من عمليات اللحام المختلفة هو الحصول على وصلات قوية دائمة وغير قابلة للفك .. وأيضا غير قابلة للتسرب ، كما تعطي نفس خواص المعدن الأساسي.
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]مميزات اللحام : [/FONT]
تتميز عمليات اللحام بتحقيق الوصل الدائم بين الأجزاء ، كما تتميز بالمميزات التالية :-
1. تحقيق وفرة كبيرة في المعدن.
2. تخفيض الأوزان.
3. تبسيط لإنشاء وتصميم المنتجات والمنشآت.
4. سهولة التصنيع والتجميع.
5. الاقتصاد في الأيدي العاملة.
6. الاقتصاد في زمن التشغيل.
7. تخفيض ثمن المنتج المصنع.
أساليب لحام المعادن
لتحقيق لحام مثالي ، فإنه يجب وجود طاقة بمقدار معين لتحقيق الإقتراب أو الإرتباط الذري بين الأطراف المراد وصلها ، نجد أن هذه الطاقة تأخذ صوراً مختلفة وهي ، أما أن تكون طاقة ميكانيكـية .. أي بالضـغط الميكانيكي دون الحاجة إلى تسخين (كالحام على البارد) Cold welding ، أما أن تكون طاقة حرارية .. أي بالتسخين حتى تصل إلى درجـة حرارة إنصهار الوصلة .. أي تحويل الأطراف من الحالة الجامدة إلى الحالة المنصهرة ، وبذلك تتمكن ذرات الأطراف من الإقتراب وإختلاط بضعها ببعض ، وعند التجمد بالتبريد نجد أن ذرات طرفي الوصلة ترتبط ببعضيهما البعض ، كما هو الحال في عملية الصـب (السباكة) ، وهو ما يسمى بلحام الصهر Fusion welding وقد تكون تكون الطاقة المستخدمة في اللحام بالتسخين والضغط.
ويمكن تلخيض أساليب لحام المعادن الشائعة الاستخدام من خلال الرسم التخطيطي التالي :- 


[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]قابلية المعادن الحديدية وسبائكها للحام :[/FONT][FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.][/FONT]
توجد المعادن الحديدية وسبائكها بأنواع مختلفة ، يختلف كل منها عن الآخر باختلاف خواصها الطبيعية وتركيبها الكيميائي ، كما تختلف قابلية اللحام من معدن إلى آخر .. أو من سبيكة إلى أخرى ، وكذلك الطريقة المستخدمة في اللحام لكل منهم. 
وللحصول على أفضل النتائج عند لحام المعادن المختلفة ، فإنه يجب أن تكون الأجزاء المراد وصلها بالمواصفات التالية :-
1. جيدة التوصيل للحرارة.
2. قليلة الانكماش.
3. معامل التمدد الطولي لها صغير.
4. عدم زيادة نسبة الكربون عن 0.2 % ، حيث أنه كلما ارتفعت نسبة الكربون ، تنخفض قابلية المعدن للحام ، علما بأن وجود الكربون بنسبة تزيد عن 0.6 % يكون اللحام صعباً.
5. عدم وجود الشوائب الفسفورية والكبريتية بقطع الصلب المراد لحامها ، حيث يؤثر ذلك تأثير بالغ على قابلية الصلب للحام.
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]ملاحظة :[/FONT]
يؤدي رداءة التوصيل للحرارة إلى تركيز الحرارة في جزء صغير وعدم تساوي درجة الحرارة بالأجزاء المراد لحامها ، ومن ثم تكون الإجهادات الداخلية المتكونة أشد كلما كان معامل التمدد الطولي للمعدن وإنكماشه أكبر. 
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]قابلية المعادن غير [/FONT][FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]ال[/FONT][FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]حديدية للحام :[/FONT][FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.][/FONT]
تتميز المعادن الغير حديدية وسبائكها بسهولة لحامها . ومع ذلك فإنه يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار سهولة تأكسد هذه المواد ، وارتفاع معامل تمددها الطولي ، وبالتالي صعوبة انصهار الأكاسيد المتكونة.
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]أنواع اللحام : [/FONT]
فيما يلي عرض لبعض أنواع الوصل اللحام مثل اللحام على البارد ، ولحام الصهر بنوعية الرئيسيين ، واللحام الذاتي ، واللحام غير الذاتي.
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]اللحام على البارد: [/FONT]
لو أردنا وصل قطعتين من المعدن باللحام على البارد أي دون أي تسخين ، نجد أن ذلك ممكن من الناحية النظرية طالما كانت لدينا فترة كافية لإرغام الذرات السطحية للقطعة الأولى على الاقتراب من الذرات السطحية للقطعة الثانية ، بحيث يصل البعد بين هذه الذرات مساوية للبعد الذري لجزيآت وبللورات المعدن داخل القطعة (قوة حفظ مثلا) ، ولا توجد في الحقيقة حدود تحد استخدام اللحام بالضغط على البارد ، إلا أنه يجب أن يتميز المعدن المطلوب وصله بلدونة عالية ، ليقاوم الإنخفاض في سمكه بسبب الانفعال العنيف الذي يمارس أثناء اللحام بالضغط على البارد ، وإن تكون القوى اللازمة لإنجاز عمليات اللحام بهذه الطريقة ممكنة ، ويحد من استخدام هذه الطريقة مشكلات اختيار المواد المناسبة لسبائك الضغط والمعدات المساعدة.
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]اللحام الذاتي : [/FONT]
هو الطريقة التي بمقتضاها توصل قطعتان من معدن واحد بواسطة صهر حافتيهما ، ويستعان في ذلك بسلك لحام إضافي من نفس المعدن المراد لحامه ، والغرض من هذا اللحام تكوين قطعة متماسكة يكون موضع اللحام فيها نفس خواص المعدن الملحوم ، من حيث الخواص الكيمائية أو الميكانيكية.
وقد ظل مفهوم اللحام الذاتي لمدة طويلة قاصراً على اللحام بالأكسي إستيلين فقط ، ولكنه أصبح الآن يشمل على جميع طرق اللحام بالصهر .. كاللحام بالقوى الكهربائية واللحام بالسائل (الثرميت) ، طالما أن القطعتين المراد وصلهما والمعدن الإضافي المستخدم (السلك أو السائل) من نفس المادة.
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]اللحام غير الذاتي : [/FONT]
يختلف طريقة هذا اللحام عن طريقة اللحام الذاتي في أن الحواف المراد لحامها لا تصهر بل تسخن فقط ، وإن سلك اللحام المساعد يكون من معدن آخر يختلف عن المعدن المراد لحامه ، كما أن درجة حرارة انصهاره أقل من درجة حرارة انصهار المعدن.
تستخدم هذه الطريقة في لحام المعادن التي تغير خواصها وتتلف إذا تعرضت لدرجات حرارة عالية أثناء اللحام ، ومن أمثلة ذلك .. اللحام بالبرونز واللحام بالقصدير . ومن البديهي أن الوصلة الناتجة بهذه الطريقة لا تتمتع بنفس الخواص الكيمائية والميكانيكية لمعدن طرفي الوصلة.
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]لحام الصهر: [/FONT]
يحتاج هذا النوع من اللحام إلى طاقة كبيرة للتغلب على تماسك ذرات طرفي الوصلة حتى يمكن لها التداخل الأجزاء المراد لحامها مع بعضها البعض ، بحيث تحقيق الوصل الذري. 
يستخدم في هذا اللحام طاقة حرارية كافية لتسخين وصهر طرفي الجزء المطلوب لحامه ، ويمكن أن تكون الطاقة الحرارية المطلوبة من أي مصدر ، فهي إما أن تكون مصادر كيمائية أو من مصادر كهربائية أو ضوئية مثل اللحام بالقوى الكهربائية باستخدام الطاقة الكهربائية ، ونركز الضوء على أكثر هذه الأنواع شيوعاً وهو اللحام بمصدر حراري كيمائي.
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]لحام الصهر بمصدر حراري كيميائي :[/FONT]
يتم في هذه الطريقة لحام وتوليد الحرارة اللازمة لصهر طرفي الوصلة من تفاعل كيميائي طارد للحرارة ويتم ذلك بين وقـود (هيدروكربوني) جامد أو سائل أو غازي أو أكسوجين منفرد ، ويختار في هذا المجال أنواع الوقود التي تعطي مقداراً كبيراً من الحرارة في زمن قصير (معدل تولد مرتفع للحرارة) ، لتيسير تركيز الحرارة عند طرفي الوصلة قبل تسربها بسبب قابلية التوصيل الحراري المرتفع للمعادن.
ومن أهم أنواع الوقود المستخدمة هو غاز الإستيلين (الذي يمثل أهم وقود) ، حيث أنه يولد أعلى درجة حرارة بالمقارنة مع أنواع الوقود الغازية الأخرى ، ولما كان غاز الإستيلين يمثل أهم أنواع الوقود في عمليات اللحام ، فإنه سيولى عناية خاصة في هذا الباب.
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]تصنيف عمليات اللحام [/FONT][FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]:[/FONT][FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.][/FONT]
يمكن تصنيف عمليات وصل المعادن عن طريق عمليات اللحام المختلفة من حيث أسلوب اللحام إلى نوعين هما :-
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]أولا : اللحام بالصهر [/FONT]
في عمليات اللحام بالصهر تستخدم مادة إضافية للحشو لملئ الفراغ المجهز بين الجزأين المراد وصلهما ، بحيث تكون مادة الحشو غالباً من مادة مماثلة لنوع معدن الأجزاء المراد لحامها ولها نفس الخواص.
ولإجراء عمليات اللحام بالصهر تسخن منطقة اللحام ، وكذلك مادة الحشو حتى تصل درجة الحرارة إلى درجة الانصهار ، عندئذ تنصهر مادة الحشو وتتساقط لتملأ الفراغ المجهز بالجزئين المراد لحامهما ، مختلطة مع المعدن المنصهر في منطقة التسخين . وتتم عملية الوصل باللحام عند تجمد المادة المنصهرة بمنطقة التسخين.
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]طرق اللحام بالصهر : [/FONT] 
توجد طرق مختلفة لعمليات اللحام بالصهر ، ويمكن تصنيفها حسب مصدر الطاقة الحرارية المستخدمة في تسخين الأجزاء المراد لحامها إلى الأنواع التالية :-
1. لحام الغاز.
2. لحام القوس الكهربائي.
3. لحام الكهرباء بالقوس المغمور.
4. لحام الثرميت.
*[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]ثانيا : اللحام بالضغط والحرارة[/FONT] *

تعتمد هذه الطريقة على تسخين الأجزاء المراد وصلها باللحام حتى تصل إلى حالة التعجن ، ثم تتعرض منطقة التسخين إلى الضغط ، حيث يتم وصل الأطراف باللحام.
تتميز هذه الطريقة بعدم استخدام مواد حشو ، وبالتالي ضمان عدم تغيير التركيب الكيميائي لأطراف وصلة اللحام.
[FONT=MCS Taybah S_U normal.]طرق اللحام بالضغط والحرارة :[/FONT]
توجد طريقتين أساسيتين للحام بالضغط والحرارة وهما كالآتي : -
1. لحام حدادة.
2. لحام المقاومة الكهربائية.


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (8 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور دكتور
شرح ممتاز
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ليث الشمري (9 أكتوبر 2009)

معلومات قيمه ..عاشت الايادي


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (9 أكتوبر 2009)

اشكرك على هذه المشاركة القيمة


----------



## غدير النور (9 يناير 2010)

شرح بسيط سهل الهضم شكرا للأخ أحمد والدكتور أحمد


----------



## hass14 (18 يناير 2010)

اشكركم على هذا العرض المبسط والمتميز وفقكم الله


----------



## علي الـغـامدي (3 فبراير 2010)

تسلم اخي الكريم على هذا الموضوع

انا ابحث عن موضوع يتعلق باللحام 
1- لحام الليزر 
2- لحام البلازما
3- لحام الثرميد
4- لحام تحت الماء 
5- لحام الشعاع الاكتروني


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير *


----------



## احمد مفتاح (14 فبراير 2010)

والله مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووورين على جهدك


----------



## جمال محمد جمعة (26 نوفمبر 2010)

مممممممشششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررر يادكتور


----------



## طير الصحراء (1 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طير الصحراء (1 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم ممكن ان تشرح لنا عمليات اللحام في الافران الدوارة (افرن السمنت )واكون لك شاكرا


----------



## mhamad touba (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حمزة بحسون (28 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع المهم فعلا


----------



## عبد الصادق (18 أبريل 2011)

ممتاز


----------



## mohshah (26 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## ersamara (7 فبراير 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الرائعه 000000000000000 زادك الله علما


----------



## الخبير4 (12 فبراير 2012)

*موضوع مفيد جداً*

*شكراً على الطرح المميز*​


----------



## Abu Laith (12 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ......


----------

